

Vim keybindings for eclipse - mooreds
http://vrapper.sourceforge.net/home/

======
mercurial
I use it. The main downside is that you need to manually disable quite a few
Eclipse key bindings in order to have a goodVin experience.

------
dsschnau
Its kind of a pain but it works pretty well.

